
South Korea Raised Taxes in Bid for Growth. So Far, It's Not Working - Reedx
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/09/business/south-korea-economy.html
======
refurb
I can't find the link, but yesterday the NY Times ran an article about the
impact of the increase in minimum wage on local businesses.

One of the big challenges is that a minimum wage increase pushes wages up
across the board. If minimum wage increases to $15/hr, then the people who
were making $15/hr _before_ the increase will expect more. As so on, as you go
up the chain.

The impact is much bigger than just a few percent of workers getting a raise.

